# Honda 1332 Side Shoes Questions



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I recently purchased a Honda 1332 Track unit and there is rear shoes and side shoes on the auger. Anyone recommend any product to replace when these side auger Skid shoes wear out? My Honda 1332 is a 2011. I see plenty on ebay but don't know which would work for this model.

Also, Were these poly side skid shoes bolted on, or are they oem?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Those appear to be MTD-style (many brands) aftermarket universal skids. I just pulled a set of those from a Troy-Bilt Tracker 2690XP. The Honda side skid bolt spacing is 2-3/8" (60mm). These are inexpensive options: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/76153-736-...AIBm:sc:USPSFirstClass!04074!US!-1:rk:68:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/76153-736-...lpkP:sc:USPSFirstClass!04074!US!-1:rk:72:pf:0


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I got the Honda ones for my HSS928 and am happy with them. The include a heavy steel plate to distribute the force when bolting them on. They included all the hardware.

*Honda* 06769V45A00


I ordered the ones Tabora gave the link to for my HS724. I used stainless bolts and some large washers. I hope they stay in place.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

I'd buy oem honda, metal or poly your choice. Those cheap aftermarket ones wear FAST in my experience.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

partypants said:


> I'd buy oem honda, metal or poly your choice. Those cheap aftermarket ones wear FAST in my experience.


Those may be inexpensive, but not "cheap". A quality product, from what I hear.


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm impressed with SBS has to offer, especially the Pro version.
http://snowblowerskids.com/professional-series/

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I received a pair of the ArmorSkids PRO-HON-2425-C yesterday for my new HSS928A-ATD. I have mounted them finger tight with 8mm (1.25 pitch) flange head bolts that are 16mm long. I used fender washers on the outside of the skids because the slots are too wide, then a flange nut. The hardware size was perfect.

Now I need to figure out how high to adjust them and the scraper bar for my gravel driveway. I figure I will raise the scraper bar to the limit as I am not trying to get ALL the snow off... with the gravel I don't want to be tossing stones or damaging the driveway. Then I need to adjust the skids so the bucket and augers float somewhat above the gravel (how much is what I need to determine) and then tighten them up.


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

michaelnel said:


> I received a pair of the ArmorSkids PRO-HON-2425-C yesterday. I have mounted them finger tight with 8mm (1.25 pitch) flange head bolts that are 16mm long. I used fender washers on the outside of the skids, then a flange nut. The hardware size was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to figure out how to adjust them and the scraper bar for my gravel driveway. I figure I will raise the scraper bar to the limit as I am not trying to get ALL the snow off... with the gravel I don't want to be tossing stones. Then I need to adjust the skids so the bucket and augers float somewhat above the gravel (how much is what I need to determine) and then tighten them up.


Sounds good. I just place the scraper on top of a paint stirring stick and adjust slides. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> Those may be inexpensive, but not "cheap". A quality product, from what I hear.


While I have admittedly never tried the ones you linked to, how long have they been around? Have they been around long enough to comment on longevity? In my experience, in that price range it's just not worth it. Everything I have tried has not lasted a season. You get what you pay for. You can not go wrong with OEM. Tried and tested and really not that expensive.


----------

